# Vegan or not vegan, that is the question



## Plantastic (Apr 10, 2016)

There will be no dead animal skin in my vehicle


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Plantastic said:


> There will be no dead animal skin in my vehicle


Building on that, I would strongly affirm there will be no dead animal skin on my sexy Model 3 gril-less front nose...


----------



## SSonnentag (Mar 30, 2017)

I'm vegan for health reasons mainly, so as long as leatherette is less durable and less comfortable than leather and there are still carnivores around providing plenty of leather for my seats, I intend to make full use of dead animal skins.


----------



## ModFather (Apr 3, 2016)

Plantastic said:


> There will be no dead animal skin in my vehicle


I strongly suspect all of Tesla 3 "leather" interiors will be Vegan - made from petrochemicals and thus dead dinosaurs. So that leaves a possible option for a cloth interior.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

ModFather said:


> ...made from petrochemicals and thus dead dinosaurs.


<cliff claven>It's a little known fact that oil does not actually come from dinosaurs, but is actually from the plant matter that lived on this planet for several billions of years before the dinosaurs</cliff claven>


----------



## ModFather (Apr 3, 2016)

garsh said:


> <cliff claven>It's a little known fact that oil does not actually come from dinosaurs, but is actually from the plant matter that lived on this planet for several billions of years before the dinosaurs</cliff claven>












You mean that Big Oil has been lying to us? Impossible, they have our best interests at heart, they told me so.


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

I am vegan and will go for the vegan interior. 

I have an agreement with animals, I don't eat them and they don't eat me.


----------



## Fro3 (Jun 19, 2017)

Badback said:


> I am vegan and will go for the vegan interior.
> 
> I have an agreement with animals, I don't eat them and they don't eat me.


Can we get a vegan thread going? Would be cool to know who is also on the bandwagon. Hoping they end up offering a vegan interior besides white someday. I love the look but can't deal with stains from jeans. I'll still get it though if it's the only vegan color. I agree with modfather have a feeling that all colors may end up being vegan and there won't be any actual leather options. Perhaps just hopeful.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Fro3 said:


> Can we get a vegan thread going? Would be cool to know who is also on the bandwagon. (...)


So yeah, let's see where this going ...


----------



## ModFather (Apr 3, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> View attachment 2200


Throw a little light dressing on that puppy and I'm good to go!


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

ModFather said:


> Throw a little light dressing on that puppy and I'm good to go!


Si, caro signore, subito... ecco fatto, !!


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

I'll all for plant-based diets and cars (with additional elements like aluminum and steel).


----------

